# First time motorhome owner.



## Katrina (May 6, 2009)

Hello there, this is my first thread to introduce myself and my partner Mick.We have just purchased our very first motorhome, a 1989 Talbot Highwayman, we have christenend her "Ruby".We looked at many older motorhomes,  but Ruby was definately the best of what we looked at and could afford.The interior of her has recently been refurbished with new curtains and upholstery, and we have put in new carpet and lino.She had some small rust patches and a bit of welding which Mick has sorted with his mechanical expertise.We have put in a new shower tray as the old one had a crack in it.All in all Ruby has been very well looked after and has had the same elderly owners for the last 7 yrs, Mick and I are really looking forward to our maiden voyage in the next few weeks, but are uncertain where to go, we have the dream of "wild camping" as we would like to avoid campsites where there are noisy kids ect.We want to hear birds on waking not screaming.Not to sound too miserable we have kids of our own who have now grown, this is now our time for peace and tranquility,i hope people can understand that and i dont sound like a nasty old lady haha!
Has anyone any ideas on where to go for our maiden trip?For the first trip i would love it to be a remorable one for all the right reasons.Thank you for any help you can give, and i hope to be able to give my input in the very near future to other members.Thanks again x


----------



## runnach (May 6, 2009)

Welcome and I hope you have a lot of happy camping.

What is your location?, How far do you want to travel ? coastline or country ?

I am sure someone will give you 101 ideas for your maiden voyage.

Channa


----------



## Katrina (May 6, 2009)

Hi Channa, we are located in Rotherham South Yorkshire, and we dont really mind where we go if ime honest, we just love the peace, to maybe see wildlife, watch the ocean, find a country pub, walk our dog Molly Mole(as she will be our co pilot on most trips lol)anything to kinda get away from it all really.I guess the first trip shudnt be a long one, just a taster for future trips.Mick has driven vans for years and is already used to Ruby and how she handles, he amazes me how easy he finds manovering her about.We have got (up for sale at the moment)a Pan European motorcycle which sadly i have discovered i am unable to get on and off anymore as i have been diagnosed with arthritis, this is why we have bought Ruby so we can still go places and see new things like we planned to do on the Pan.Ime sure we will have as much fun if not more with the motorhome in the days to come as we would have with the bike.Huge hills are a bit of a nightmare for me on foot because of the arthritis so any location thats not too drastically hilly would be brilliant.Thanx again for any help all xxx


----------



## salopian (May 6, 2009)

No question about it !!! THE WEST COAST OF SCOTLAND !!!!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 6, 2009)

Hi and Welcome.  Your van sounds great and it’s probably a good sign that the previous owners had her for so long.

A few starters for 10 for you and not too far from Rotherham

We live in the North Yorkshire Dales and there are plenty of places you can wild camp such as Aysgarth Falls.  Pub car park and also about 1/2 mile or so west of Aysgarth, by the river.  Keep going on the same route west and there are places around Hawes.  If you get up on the moors, loads of opportunities and if your really brave the Tan Hill Inn (highest pub in England) allow camping.  Take the road up from Reeth (maybe a little daunting for your first trip though)

Lake District.  Right at the Top of the Newlands Pass on the way to Buttermere or beyond Buttermere at the start of the Honister Pass.  A bit closer to the M6 is Ullswater and Pooley Bridge village.  3 pubs there and you are welcome in the car parks of the Sun Inn and The Pooley Bridge Inn.

A bit further away and perhaps for a longer stay is the Isle of Arran in Scotland.  Arran is like a second home for us and we can be at the ferry in just over 3 hours from here so it would probably be more like 5 for you.  We just spent 11 nights there and wild camped every one of them.  Some fantastic places to stop and all right by the sea.

Have fun and let us all know where you get to


----------



## Fangio (May 6, 2009)

*where to go on maiden voyage*

Being that you live the other side of the hill, I would suggest you simply go up the A1 to the Northumberland coast.

Make a stop at Alnwick (car park by the castle has bays for Motorhomes) Means you can easily walk to the town and castle.  Beautiful place.

Then maybe up to Bamborough castle - fantastic coastline, wonderful views, great people.
Cheap beer as well!

Hope you have a good one whereever it is.


----------



## Katrina (May 6, 2009)

We just got the paperwork back from the DVLA  and find that Ruby has had only 5 owners, not bad for a 20 year old lady haha!The last old couple had her for 7 years and traded her in for a static caravan as they couldnt be doing with the driving as they got older.Thanx guys for helping find somewhere for our maiden trip, Barry you are so lucky to be in North Yorkshire, it is one of my favourite parts of the world, we have made many many trips to Goathland, Whitby, ect on the bike and by car, now its the motorhomes turn for a few trips.The hills are a bit worrying up that neck of the woods in places.I remember struggling in a friends old car trying to get up Blue Bank in the past, it was alot better going back down.Thanks also for the Lake District places you mentioned, the Lakes are lovely, but i was unsure where to go for "wild camping". I have made a note of the places you mentioned and will be sure to give them a try and let you know.We are not far (about an hr or so)from Clumber Park (Nottingham forest area)and did think of there but it seems very regimental, and costs the earth definately not what Mick and I bought the van to do, so thats very much OUT!Thanx again for your help keep it coming xx


----------



## runnach (May 6, 2009)

Hi katrina.

Already some fantastic ideas.!!!

If you for the first time want something a bit more structured, Join the Caravan Club, They have an excellent site at Clumber Park not too far away from you. Also at Losehill in Castleton. Or Lowmoor near Whitby.

If you want real peace and quiet and a good chance of seeing badgers etc. Try Tarn foot Farm at Loughrigg just outside Ambleside (between Ambleside and Coniston ) However you must ring first Toilet and tap and £6 per night for two. about 50 meteres away from the farm is a superb wildcamping spot which is the back road to Grasmere.

The beauty of the Lakes from your location is straight up the M1 and then off through Otley Skipton etc ...and plenty of places to stop along the way If you feel so inclined. Also not far from the other suggestions of Hawes and Aysgarth. 

Pity the Pan has to go I could be tempted, I considered one before the BMW I had prior to acquiring the camper.

Like you I have a co pilot ( pic of her in the photo section) and has clever as GSD's seem to be she is not too hot at riding pillion.

You will find motorhoming not dissimilar to motorcycling there does seem to be a kindred spirit and people wave too !!!

Happy camping what ever you decide 

Channa


----------



## tony (May 6, 2009)

katrina / mick welcome. we are bikers as well it is a shame to have to sell your pan european.
you can really get away from it all in scotland as we found out last year so we are going back this year.
i'm sure there are places in the yorkshire moors ? perhaps someone on here can put you right.
enjoy ruby, have a good time & stay safe.
tony


----------



## barryd (May 6, 2009)

The Caravan Club is a good idea.  You get a discount off your insurance and access to 2500 CL (Certified Location Sites).  These are small sites on farms, pub car parks and the like and only take up to 5 vans.  They range from just a field with a tap and waste disposal at around £5 up to having full facilities including electric and showers etc for between £8-12.  What we do if we are out and about is firstly look for a wildcamping spot and if we cant find one we look on the net at for the nearest CL.  We often start a trip on a CL as it gives us a chance to get a good charge on the battery before we wildcamp and then fill up with water when we leave.  I think its around £35 per year.


----------



## lenny (May 6, 2009)

Hiya Katrina and welcome, how about this farm site near Doncaster just to get the feel of the van, nice canal walks with pubs en-route and no big hills to climb

White House Camping

Then of course theres always Hayfield C and CC site not far from you


----------



## robert b (May 6, 2009)

yes white house farm  its a good camping  site. lenny loves the site for its aireal slide lol. welcome to our site.


----------



## Katrina (May 6, 2009)

Hello again all, both Mick and I are so overwhelmed by the kindness of all you lovely members that have given your wonderful help so far, this is such a friendly helpful site ime so glad i joined!Thank you so much to you all.
This afternoon we discovered that unfortunately Mick will have to work until Saturday lunchtime and they have moved my doctors appointment to Monday morning first thing, so our maiden trip has been cut short before it started, not to be thwarted tho we have decided to still try and go for an overnight stay.The Doncaster site sounds just perfect as its almost on our doorstep.Thanx Lenny for your suggestion!We have a list thanks to the lovely members,of places that all sound fantastic.We are so excited!Anybody would think we were kids again and not in our late 40's haha!Anyway, just thought i would pass on our gratitude, and i will certainly let you all know how we get on.Thanks again hugz Katxx


----------



## tony (May 6, 2009)

good luck & keep her between the ditches.
tony


----------



## lenny (May 6, 2009)

Go for it Katrina, you will probably get loads of *waves* while you are out so you could say.. *Katrina and the Waves*  Hee Hee

Good Luck


----------



## runnach (May 6, 2009)

Katrina said:


> Doncaster site sounds just perfect as its almost on our doorstep.Thanx Lenny for your suggestion!
> 
> We are so excited!Anybody would think we were kids again and not in our late 40's xx



Two thoughts, Bloody Doncaster lol If I had known I could accomodate you on the drive of a friend for the price of a bacon butty 


Secondly Kids again ??? ....great isn't it ? ....I am mid 40's but I am sure the kid in us never leaves at least I hope not. !!!!

Age is a number not whats in our heart right ?

Get to Sunny Donny watch Mick on the Kids slide ??? ...and have fun..

Welcome to your new world !!!

Channa


----------



## The Cumbrian (May 6, 2009)

Lake District's lovely but a lot of  "No overnighting"

Try the coast north of Maryport, up to Allonby and towards Silloth, you'll see the Scottish mountains across the Solway Firth when you wake up.

Lots of shoreline for the dog as well.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2009)

barryd said:


> The Caravan Club is a good idea.  You get a discount off your insurance and access to 2500 CL (Certified Location Sites).  These are small sites on farms, pub car parks and the like and only take up to 5 vans.  They range from just a field with a tap and waste disposal at around £5 up to having full facilities including electric and showers etc for between £8-12.  What we do if we are out and about is firstly look for a wildcamping spot and if we cant find one we look on the net at for the nearest CL.  We often start a trip on a CL as it gives us a chance to get a good charge on the battery before we wildcamp and then fill up with water when we leave.  I think its around £35 per year.



I have just renewed my subscription Barry and I think you are right about £35.

You dont have to be a full on hardcore visitor to recoup the investment too, For some insurance discounts ,ferry discounts soon put them in front of the game. A few nights stay on a sight will cover the membership fee too. 

I do have to say, albeit I have been treated initially once or twice with sceptism on cc sites as a solo male and hound, I have always found the wardens and facilities first class. And I accept I dont pidgeon hole too easy so I can understand scepticism.

Cl's are I think far more relaxed, you turn up on occasion pre arranged and you get to have a natter with the owner.

I have found that just 'thanks for having me' can spark a good relationship.
Silly things like where would you like me to excercise the dog ? If I am in the way please tell me I will work with you. attitude goes a long long way for a pleasant experience both ways.

Amazing too how many cl owners offer to accomodate you if in the area after they are officially closed in the book when you extend a bit of courtesy.

I spent new year on a cl , that was closed !!!..I made clear to the owners I was happy to live with the joys of being self contained and assured I wouldnt be knocking on the door at 3.00 am in the morning.

Sadly some people dont see it this way ...I have paid my tenner or whatever etc .. And see things in the same light has the would if they stopped at Haven or somewhere...not the most productive attitude I think.

That said I have stopped on Cl's I wont be doing again ( the owner disconnecting electric at 11 pm to see what  I was or wasn;t using ...Isolated case I hope)

But all part of the fun and thats the way to view it all IMHO  


Channa


----------

